# New "I Love..." thread, can't be emotional love, like a spouse or child.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok.  So what do you love besides the obvious relationships with family and freinds.  And don't take the easy way out and say something like "D.C."  That's too easy.

My first attempt at this:  I love U. P. Michigan Forests.  They tantalize the senses with fragrant aromas, breathtaking beauty, and serentiy where you can get away from all people, if only breifly, or better yet, share time with someone special, away from all other people.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## carolelaine (Mar 5, 2007)

I love working in my garden.  It calms me and makes me happy.  I love the smell of the dirt and the plants.  I love the sun on my shoulders.  I love the lowers and the veggies and the fruit.  I even love the earths worms and the frogs.  (Hurry up spring)


----------



## Katie H (Mar 5, 2007)

There are so many for me.

I love the smell of laundry as it dries on the line.  I have to qualify that statement by saying we have a clothesline in our family room.  Weird, I know, but it's part of living in this big old house.  On laundry day the family room smells so fresh.  As a twin to this fragrance, there's something magic about how laundry smells when it's been dried on the line outside.

Another of my loves is that of slipping into a freshly made bed onto cool percale sheets in the summertime.  In the wintertime, that is equaled by snuggling between soft flannel sheets.

Great idea for a thread Goodweed!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 5, 2007)

I love how the outside smells after a good rain storm.The air is so fresh from the rain washing away the dust and washing all the trees and plants.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2007)

Ditto all the loves mentioned above.  In addition:

I love the smell of onions and celery frying up together.

I love the feel of HH's unshaven chin on my itchy shoulder.

I love the way sand feels between my toes.

I love having someone else wash my hair.

I love reading a perfectly turned phrase.

I love hearing wind blow through tall grass.


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2007)

I won't mention anything about food because that list would just go on and on.

I love music and how it can transport me someplace else. 
I love the sound of waves on the ocean.
I love warm sun hitting my skin.
I love sitting outside at 3am in the summer when everyone else is asleep and it is so peaceful that you feel like you are the only person alive.
I love being on a sailboat and getting that perfect breath of wind that just makes your boat take off.
I love sitting by my pool on a lazy Sunday morning with a hot cup of coffee in my hand.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 5, 2007)

I love being up in the mountains during a thunder storm.

I love hearing the laughter of small children.

I love to feel rain on my face.

I love looking at old family pictures.

I had better quit, I am starting to get pretty emotional.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

I love how reading a good book can make me feel as if I'm there.

I love watching the sun rise with my first cup of coffee.

I love a hot shower in the mornings to get me started & a hot bath at night to relax me.

I love sitting in the boat fishing & feeling that first tug of the day on the line.

I love tending to my roses & seeing them thrive from my care.

I love walking through the woods at my parents house just to see, hear, feel, & smell nature.

I love roasting marshmallows in a fire & feeling the warmth on my face on a crisp fall night.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent Music!
Surfing(cheaper then a shrink)
Sunshine
Knowing that bills are paid
The smell of the ocean
and Bourbon!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2007)

I love giving gifts.
I love seeing my son smile and hearing my husband laugh.
I love that first sip of a cold drink when I'm really hot. The feeliing of coolness going down is great.
I love my feeling of my hair when it has been warmed by the sun.
I love being heard and really understood.
I love the power of huge waterfalls.
I love feeling protected and loved and needed and wanted by the person who I want to protect and love and need and want the most in this world. ( Is that too close to saying that I love my husband?)


----------



## amber (Mar 5, 2007)

First thing that comes to mind goodweed, is that I finally have sun coming through to my east facing kitchen in the morning, which is a sure sign of spring!  In the winter my kitchen is so dark, so this is a welcomed sign.  

I also love that when I workout, the south facing sun is with me in my room.

Also love the fact that after lots of snow and cold weather, we finally had rain which made me think spring is on the way here in Maine.

I also love when me and my husband take our dog for a walk that my husband scoops my hand into his and sometimes wraps his arms around me.  I love the full moon, the stars, and the beach, and collecting sea glass, I love reading romance novels, I love talking with my sister on the phone, and I love writing letters to my older relatives who dont use computers, love my dog, love cooking, love gardening, love to boogie board. Ok thats it for now


----------



## The Z (Mar 5, 2007)

I love... love!  There is not a better feeling in the world than truly connecting with someone in such a way that the rest of the world is unimportant... like there is just a bubble around the two of you.

I love powerful thunderstorms.  I don't think I've ever felt more alive than when lightening shattered a big old Cottonwood tree about 100 yards from where I was watching the storm from the safety of my childhood home.

I love giggling babies.  I don't think there is a more wonderful sound.

I love being in the surf and feeling so tiny in the natural elements.

I love wonder... and the learning that results from that wonder.

I love discovering new music, and sharing that music with someone else who shares the same passion.


----------



## Constance (Mar 5, 2007)

I love getting my hands in the dirt and feeling the sun on the back of my neck. 
I love seeing spring come...it's as if everything that was dead is coming back to life. 
I love the sound and smell of a spring rain...a summer thunderstorm, after it's been hot and dry...that first snow of big fluffy flakes that cover everything in a glistening blanket of white...
I loved watching two does raising their fawns in my back yard...one of them had twins! I even got to see the babies nursing. 
I love the little Carolina wrens, who raised to sets of babies in the staghorn fern that was right next to my window...I could watch the mom & dad poking bugs down those hungry little throats. The mother kicked them out of the nest while I was watching, and I got to see them learn how to fly! I especially love the litte runt who was born with a little short stubby tail. She survived the winter, and is cuirrently looking for just the right nesting spot. 
I love the place I live...all the hills and hollers and special, beautiful places...
I love seeing my friends gathered in my home, laughing and talking.
I could go on...It all come down to the fact that I'm just grateful for the gifts I've been given.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 5, 2007)

I love this post reminding all of us to stop and enjoy the smaller things in life.And to appreciate other loves by other people posting that we may have forgotten on the way.I always love the crocus popping up in the spring snow at Easter.
This is a great post to remind us to stop and really enjoy some of the smaller miracles.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 5, 2007)

You bunch of old softies..honestly! You got Uncle Bob teary eyed!! Ha! When I can quit being emotional I'll get back to you!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2007)

_I love watering my plants and having a tiny little hummingbird take a drink from the hose as it twits at me. I love tramping a stream looking for that deep shady pool, knowing a big rainbow is lurking there waiting to be caught._
_I love the smell of the pines in the  mountains, the sounds of waves as they brush the shore. I love that quiet deep in the night, no cars,voices, just the sounds of frogs and crickets. I love the smell and cooing noises of a tiny baby.I love the sight of the tip of a plant as it breaks the surface and reaches it arms to the sky. I love anything that grows, blooms or produces something to grace the table..A rain shower, the claps of thunder and flash of lightening druing a storm. I love the bright warm sun as it warms the earth and my body and soul. I love being high above the earth in a plane,looking out and wondering what is below me..I love sitting oh so quiet and remembering, remembering, remembering, those who have left our everyday life, those who have just come into it. those who are so very dear.. _

_kadesma_


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 5, 2007)

Dang,Kades you got me welling up like Uncle Bob.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 5, 2007)

I love being awakened just before dawn to the sound of birds singing in the trees


----------



## amber (Mar 5, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I love being awakened just before dawn to the sound of birds singing in the trees



So do I Vera, especially the cardinals


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok since I can't say family and such....but that is the top of the list 

I love it when Spring is in full bloom and the colors are fresh and vibrant and the smell of flowers is in the air

I love it when its the middle of the night when its so peaceful and you feel like your the only person in the world standing looking up at the sky

I love it when its fall and all the leaves are a vibrant array of fall colors.

I love the smell of a just bathed baby

I love the smell of puppy breath

I love the sound of a cat purring

I love to snuggle under fresh clean sheets

I love the feel of ear lobes....seriously 

Ok....I could go on and on so I'll stop


----------



## Dove (Mar 6, 2007)

*I agree with all of you..
I love Nature, animals, and so many other things in life. *


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 6, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I love the smell of a just bathed baby
> 
> I love the smell of puppy breath
> 
> ...



I will have to duplicate:

Just bathed baby

Puppy Breath

I love my 800-1000 count sheets after a shower and I'm freezing and crawl in my bed with my big white down comforter and my dog jumps in and curls up beside me and keeps me warm

And my nephew (35 years old now) STILL loves to feel earlobes - and ONLY because he's my nephew I don't beat the daylights out of him when he feels mine!!!!!!!!!!!

And I love that first sip of perfectly made coffee in the morning.

I love the fact that my husband still makes my breath catch when he walks in a room.  (I know emotional love is supposed to be a no no but I can't help it!)

...and baby's toes - baby's toes simply amaze me.  I could play with their little toes and hold their little feet all day.


----------



## lulu (Mar 6, 2007)

I love all the things this thread has made me think about and those are too many too list!  

Thanks Goodweed, that's a lovely way to start my day


----------



## csalt (Mar 6, 2007)

I love our small home and everything in it( and outside of it in the garden. )I love caring for the garden.
I love living in this cul de sac. We have such wonderful friends and neighbours. I love the countryside where we live and the Churches in which we worship and the opportunity to do so freely.


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 6, 2007)

I love discusscooking.com. Twice as filling as myspace.com with only a fraction of the drama


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 6, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> So do I Vera, especially the cardinals



We all believe that any cardinal we see is actually our grandfather returned.  It started years ago, just after he died and a cardinal followed my brother around for miles as he did his paper route.  Seems no matter where any of us live, we all have a cardinal nesting very close to our homes.  So, naturally, I love the cardinals, too.  They are so lovely to watch, too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

A few things I love. Mostly in broad terms, as to keep the list from being to long.

Everything in Nature! The Sights (sunrise/sunsets/clouds) The Sounds (coyotes howling/Call of the Wild geese/bird songs) The Smells (Honeysuckle/fresh plowed dirt/flowers) The Feelings (cool breezes/warm sunshine/soft rain. The Taste(wild blackberries/fresh pecans/wild plums) etc.

Beautiful Music shared with someone who understands. (Dvorak’s New World Symphony/Aaron Copeland’s Appalachian Spring and many, many more.)

“Giving” in all areas and aspects of life… as opposed to “taking”

Being really and truly understood.

Soft kisses/Butterfly kisses (that always brings a smile, a giggle or laughter!)

The miracle of new life. Kittens, puppies, trees budding, wild flowers in the spring and babies. (Wow! Babies)

Old Dogs(that always seem to love me unconditionally) 

Children in general (little girls giggling/the curiosity of little boys. 

Honesty/truthfulness/openness

A Mississippi Thunderstorm when it has been so hot and dry.. The dark clouds, thunder, lightning, wind, and finally the rain. The fresh, cool aftermath.

Beautiful memories of people, places and things.

True friendship! 

Family Heirlooms, and keepsakes…

There is much more, but I suppose I have had my turn.


----------



## mraa (Mar 6, 2007)

I love working with my hands.  I've been sewing for almost 20 years, quilting for almost 10, and doing needlepoint and cross-stitch sometime in between, and I love all of those things.  My aunt just recently got me into beading, and it's kinda fun to make quick necklaces and bracelets for friends and family.
And of course, I really love baking, too.
Growing up, I loved playing the piano and singing.  Now, as a mom, I only sing in church unless at home I'm singing songs for the kids, and I kind of miss that.  Oh well, I still love my kids.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 6, 2007)

I  being at the seaside, looking at the white sails gliding over the water, inhaling chestful of the salty air, imagining all the places I haven't seen that may lay across at the other end of the water.

I  the sunset sky, the magical kaleidoscope of colours and being mesmerized by them.

I  daydreaming, close my eyes and time and place travel in my fancy just as I please, and detach myself from reality if only for a while.

I  the warm fuzzy feeling I get when my little buddy, a friendly stray cat who lives not far from our house, sees me and come running towards me, and cuddles happily with me purring loudly.

I  listening to the sound of rain while I am cozy at home, especially at night

I  it when a rare opportunity arises that I hear a favourite music (preferably loud), there is enough space(not possible at current home) and no one else is around(not possible at the gym), so I can shake my booty to my heart's content.

Well, I could go on and on, but let's say enough for now!!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 6, 2007)

The Z said:
			
		

> I love giggling babies.  I don't think there is a more wonderful sound.



I agree.  It's even better when something you did is what made them giggle.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 6, 2007)

So many wonderful posts here!  I feel so very warm and fuzzy.  

I love the way the fog rolls in over San Francisco, and the smell it gives the air.

I love how my Dad misses me so much that he calls me every other day.

I love the feeling I get when those I love, truly understand me.

I love that my husband is excited to move to SF next year, he has never lived outside the UK.  I love that he calls it his home too.

I love how my sweet doggy loves me unconditionally.  How she gets so excited when I get home and cries at me, then gives me puppy kisses.

I love that anytime I can come back and post more things I love in this thread!!


----------



## middie (Mar 6, 2007)

I love Nature.
I love animals.
I love watching and listening to thunder/ lightening storms.
I love when people play with my hair.
I love star gazing and watching meteor showers.
I love taking long drives with no destination in mind.
I love music. Especially hairbands. Makes me feel young again.
I love when winter finally comes to an end !


----------



## Dina (Mar 6, 2007)

I love God for everything He gives me.I love cuddling in bed with my husband and kids.I love waking up to a quiet home and having the first sip of coffee.I love sitting in the back yard watching my kids play and DH bbq. (hee hee)I love to help people in any way I can.I love when someone gives me a compliment.I love when I get some time alone after a stressful day.I love to hear a student say, "Oh, now I get it!" and the feeling you get knowing YOU taught that;no one else did.I love to pet and play with our puppy, Abby. (Except today cause she tore my pants!)I love a good meal and CHOCOLATE!I love sharing a good moment/conversation with a friend.I love shopping. Sigh!


----------



## corazon (Mar 7, 2007)

I loved reading this thread!!!
Food aside,
I love to dance!!!  This comes second to my family.  There is nothing like it to me.  It's almost like meditation.  I'm not thinking about anything else, I am just present.    

I love the smell after it rains.  Somehow this is more powerful in NM, jpmc know what I'm talking about.

I love hearing my children laugh!
I love making my family happy!
I love when dh closes his eyes when he's eating.  The food (hopefully mine) is soooo good, he savours it.

I love Scotland.  
I love little horse canyon in Utah.  The greatest hike I've ever been on.


Z and mudbug, if you like giggling babies, you should hear Callum when I tickle his belly!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

I love what's happening right now. Big, thick snowflakes covering everything.  In March! In Virginia!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 10, 2007)

I love the daffodills in full bloom everywhere, it means the tulips are next!

I really love my Cookie Monster metal lunch box that I keep secret stuff in.

I love that I found a picture of my sister and I from 1977, taken in a Olan Mills studio, and I had the perfect frame for it.  

I love how I feel after doing yoga every morning.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 10, 2007)

I love life period. Oh, yeah, and also all of the good things, mentioned above.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 10, 2007)

I love the smell of a warm barn on a cold morning
I love the sound of my horses nickering when I arrive
I Love the smell of clean sheets
I love the way fog can make any sight prettier
I love the way my dogs fur feels when she's had a bath
I love the smell of fresh mowed grass
I love the way a true hug makes me feel
I love the feeling when my husband rolls over and puts his arm over me when we are sleeping


----------



## jabbur (Mar 10, 2007)

I love a crisp fall Friday night sitting in the stands as the marching band beats a cadence and enters the stadium to play the national anthem. (The football game is secondary to the halftime show!) 

 I love watching the little kids sing for the first time in church on Sunday mornings.  

I love ringing handbells.  

I love it when I can make my 17 year old son laugh.  

I love it when my hubby brings me my coffee in the mornings (doesn't happen all the time!)

I love learning sign language.


----------



## Buck (Mar 10, 2007)

There is nothing...absolutely nothing half so much worth doing as sitting on the front porch on a fine warm spring evening with my Katie E next to me watching a litter of four week old kittens romp and play and jump and pounce in the ivy patch on the lawn.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm gonna throw in something really different, just to shake things up a bit. 

I love the satisfaction of nailing a horse fly that's been pestering me while I'm trying to catch fish.  

I love the shriek of any of my children when ice water dumped over the shower curtain connects with them.  

I loved getting out in front of my buddies when we raced through muddy swamps on our dirt bikes, knowing they were getting drenched with wet muck.

I loved the satsifying thump of an oppnant on the mat after a perfectly executed Judo throw, especially Horiah Goshi.

I love flying down a steep, snow covered hill, with only the thicknes of a plastic tobbogan between me and the snow, even when I crash and tumble for half the hill's lenth.

I loved riding in a Navy Jet (S-3A, Viking), and the pilot doing acrobatics.

I love F14 Tomcats doing supersonic fly-overs, breaking the sound berrier 200 feet up from the deck, and then pointing the nose straight up with full afterburners. The raw power of those twin engines is staggering.

I love turning the hose on anybody foolish enough to be in the yard with me while I'm watering anything.

I love taking corners at unsafe speeds on a great motorcycle.

I love tickling my cat's belly, and getting him to claw and bite me because I'm faster than he is and he gets so frustrated.

I love the many posts on this thread.

I love stirring the pot, so to speak.

I love a good adrenaline rush.

I love extraordinary music, of any type, and usually, the more odd it is, the better I like it. Think bands like "Yes", "Emerson, Lake, & Palmer", Rush, Pat Mathini, Bobby Darin (Mac The Knife), and the list goes on.

I love great jazz.

I love music that starts strong. Think of songs like "Jet City Woman", "It's Been Such A Long Time", Beetoven's Fifth", "The Tocata Fuge in D Minor", "Eruption" etc.

I love the flavor of clover honey and butter on toast.  I love Buckwheat Honey on Pancakes, I love Grade-B Maple Syrup.

I love cheddar cheese so sharp, it almost curls your toes, and it definitely makes your jaw muscles ache when you first bite into it.

I hate vulgarity, and vulgar humor.  It really turns me off.

I loved riding an aluminum flying saucer, connected by a 20 foot rope, to a very fast snowmobile and sizzling accross a snow-crust covered field at about 75 MPH.

I used to love the free-fall I'd get from jumping off of a 30 foot cliff to the bottom of the sand-pit, where I'd tuck and roll the landing.

I love the exhilleration of placing ten arrows into a 3 inch square target from 50 yards.

I loved that my son couldn't draw my bow until he reached the age of 19, and couldn't draw it easily until he reached 25.

I love riding nimble motorcycles.

I loved it when my body was 20 and I could ride dirt bikes up amaziningly difficult hills in Southern Callifornia.

I loved too much the acceleration of a Honda 650, where I traveled from 0 to 120 so quickly and smoothly that I had no idea how fast I was going until I looked away from the tach and speedometer, and the cars that were supposed to be traveling in the same direction, seemed like they were comming toward me, and they were doing 55 mph. Of course I backed down to the speed limit and knew I could never own such a machine as I would get myself into too much trouble. Speed is addictive, or rather, acceleration is addictive.

I love taking my glasses off just before going to bed.

That's all for now.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## stargazer021 (Mar 11, 2007)

I love looking at the stars on a warm summer night.
I love watching a storm.
I love a back massage.
I love family get togethers.
I love how babies wrap their little fingers around your finger.
I love the colors of autumn. 
I love watching my adult children laugh and talk with each other.
I love Saturday mornings with a cup of coffee, my feet propped up, reading my newspaper.
I love the feel and smell of fresh sheets.
My list could go on and on.   This is a great thread.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 11, 2007)

I couldn't let my strange list stand alone.

I love babies, everything about them.
I love how I feel compelled to nuture and teach them.
I love how I feel compelled to protect them.
I love watching their progression.
I love the innocence of youth.
I love feeding them.
I love placing my hands against their feet as they try to move themselves for the first time, and feel them push against me to move forward.
I love their smiles and laughter.

Everything I love about babies, I love about children.

Teens, well there are times I believe they should all be placed on some island where adults don't have to see or deal with them until they become humans, oh around the age of 21 or so, give or take a few years.  There are other times where they make me believe the world is going to be in very good hands.

I love baked beans
I love a great steak
I love great pork
I love brook trout, especially the wild ones caught from Lake Superior
I love watching my grown children work toward their dreams
I love watching them enjoy each other so much
I love singing with my girls
I love playing my harmonica
I love the feeling of cold milk splashing down my throat and the feel of it spreading through my stomach on a hot day.
I love malts
I love smelt
I love good hot dogs roasted on a stick over a camp fire
I loved messing with the DC Women who frequented the hot tub.
I love my freinds here on DC
And since I can't by my own rules anounce my greatest love, I will go with my second greatest love.  And that is the Church to which I belong, and more importantly, my Savior.

And sometimes, just sometimes, I love being a rascal.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Spiritboxer (Mar 11, 2007)

I love playing piano, the music coming through me heals my soul.
I love doing Tai Chi and feeling like I'm dancing with all creation.
I love the sound of my own voice because it means I'm still alive and I've beaten cancer for now.
I love volunteering at the hospice, knowing I'm easing the way for those in transition.
I love doing Reiki, sharing god's love with all.
I love the Reiki ideals I cherish, "For today only do not anger, do not worry.
With gratitude, devote yourself to your spiritual work. Be kind to all beings."
I love this thread and all who've shared their grace and beauty.
I love myself.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 11, 2007)

On a warm summer day, I love lying on a bed of pine needles under a big ol' Ponderosa pine tree.  It is so relaxing to hear the birds and chipmunks chattering off in the distance.  The call of a red tail hawk as it circles the sky.   But most of all I love the smell of the pines as they bake in the afternoon summer sun.  As I lie there watching the summer clouds float by, I realize that I love being outdoors.


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 11, 2007)

So many things that I am grateful to "love".  So I'll make mine short and sweet cuz otherwise I'll keep thinking of things I didn't mention.

I love the ocean!!!! )


----------



## sattie (Mar 11, 2007)

I love my dreams... I live a second life in them.

I love watching my fish... brings peace and tranquility to my mood.

I love sushi

I love the experience of food, cooking, tasting, smelling.

I love the beauty of every living thing on this planet, why it is the way it is and it's purpose for being that way.

I love the smell of freshly laundered bed sheets.

I love the feel of a cozy blanket fresh out of the dryer.

I love hot baths complete with candles, aeromatics, and some bubbly!!!!

I love the simple things in life.


----------



## lovecd (Mar 11, 2007)

(Family and husband aside)
-I love those moments of insight when I know I will never be the same again.
-I love when my cat excitedly runs to me after I arrive home from a long day at work.
-I love sunshine in the winter that makes the snow glisten.
-I love when I find a connection with someone.
-I love laughing so hard my face and stomach actually hurt.
-I love eating good food, drinking a glass of wine, and sharing a good conversation with friends.
-I love seeing people give unselfishly of themselves.
-I love kayaking down a lazy river enjoying the sounds and sights of nature.
-I love the vastness of the mountains and how they remind me of how big and powerful God is. 
-I love learning something that totally "rocks my boat".
-I love hearing song lyrics that minister to my soul.
-I love those times when it all makes sence-  the feeling of knowing this is why I was created, this is what I was meant to do.
-I love being good to my body- eating "healthy" whole foods (90% of the time the other 10% I love to indulge in not so healthy "treats") and going for long walks.
-I love the fall- colors, leaves changing, crisp air, apple orchards...
-I love friends who understand me and accept me for who I am and who I can become. 
-I love cooking and baking and the feeling of accomplishment when I have created something that tastes fantastic!


----------

